

Gowalla closed down? - nikz
http://gowalla.com/

======
nikz
Seems to have been coming for a while
(<http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/05/gowalla-acqhire/>), but I think they just
pulled the trigger judging by this tweet
<https://twitter.com/maxvoltar/status/178658732950040576>.

------
MatthewPhillips
Still no way to get your data out.

------
shotgun
Yeah. Sold to FB I believe.

